# Glofish Danio sitting at bottom of tank



## zyntec724 (Sep 7, 2014)

I have a 10 gal tank with 5 Danios in it. The tank seems to be cycled, its been running since late July. Today i did my usual cleaning, whipped the white build up off the silicone, and did a partial water change as there was a bunch of white particles floating around in the water. I also just introduced a new heater to my tank, its all set and running perfect, tank is at a solid 80°F. Well anyways after the cleaning and water change I noticed one of my Danios was sitting at the top of the tank with his head almost out the top of the water, and the other 4 were all schooled at the bottom in one spot, they would flap their fins a little to stay generally in the same spot. After I noticed that I did a 50 - 60% water change in case the water was contaminated some how. I used the Aqueon water conditioner both changes, and its the same one ive used since I purchased the tank. After the larger change they are a little more active but still sitting in one place at the bottom and sometimes the top.

There is an image attached of the white stuff, whenever i clean it off it just comes back after a while, and it seems any time i clean it off i have issues.


----------



## discusbreeder (Oct 7, 2014)

Glofish are not bred they are dyed. The dyes are not natural and cause some distress and fatality.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

No the glofish are modified genetically with things from a jelly fish. Dyed fish will loose its color the glofish don't.

GloFish® FAQ


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

You might want to lower the temperature of your tank to the 72ish range or at least down to around 75. Most danios prefer cooler temps and fast flowing water. I keep my danio tank at 70-72 year round. Just make sure you lower it SLOWLY, a degree an hour or so, over a period of several hours. The warmer the water, the less oxygen in the water and may be the reason one is at the top? Make sure the outflow of the filter is pushing water across the top of the tank or cascading down (like a waterfall) as this is where oxygen exchange in a tank occurs. 

The "white stuff" could possibly be just hard water deposit build up and when you clean the surfaces on the tank, small white particles will be floating in the water. It will be most noticeable around the top of the tank at the water line, on the outflow of your filter and yes, even on the suction cups. It is not harmful, just unsightly.

You might look into getting some live plants if you don't already have any. Just make sure they are true "aquatic" plants. Fish love them for a multitude of reasons: they help keep the tank nutrients in check , oxygenate the water, help replicate the fish' natural environment so they feel safe...I could go on and on. Some low light easy plants can be planted in just plain aquarium gravel and will do well...fish poop makes great fertilizer!


----------

